# Naughty boy



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

We have friends here this weekend who have bought their border terrier with them. We have been to stay at their house twice before so we knew barney and Lily get on. However, much to my friend's horror, Lily has weed all over the house - laundry, guest room (4 times) living room (5 times), plus up the sofa and then I caught Barney weeing in the living room over one of her wees! I couldn't believe it, right in front of me. What is going on? They are loving playing together but we are having to keep them in separate rooms so they don't do it any more. It's definately a marking thing, Lily did it when we came in after a walk.

After looking after another dog last weekend who vomited everywhere, my living room carpet is wrecked.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max started doing this in the house before we got him neutered. Any bag placed on the floor he would pee on. Clothes for washing. Pee. Got him snipped and it all stopped. He does tend to pee over Pheobes wee outside though. I guess you need to go back to puppyhood with both dogs and not let them out of your sight. I feel your pain though. Maybe steam cleaning your carpet would work.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Max started doing this in the house before we got him neutered. Any bag placed on the floor he would pee on. Clothes for washing. Pee. Got him snipped and it all stopped. He does tend to pee over Pheobes wee outside though. I guess you need to go back to puppyhood with both dogs and not let them out of your sight. I feel your pain though. Maybe steam cleaning your carpet would work.


Interesting Marilyn. I did wonder if having him snipped would help. I had always intended to get him neutered but then changed my mind as there didn't seem a logical reason to put him through it. However, I am starting to re-think.

Yes, I will have to get the carpet cleaned. I did my best but the yellow stains havnt come out and I'm probably imagining it but I'm sure I can still smell pee.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry Chris, I know I shouldn't but I can't stop laughing at your description, especially the numbers and the weeing on top of each other's wee, oh dear! Yes, I can imagine the state of your carpet  I haven't any advice to offer, just a sympathetic ear xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get him snipped it will stop. He won't be so agitated either. Max had his done in October and I don't think he noticed! He had the op on Tuesday. Was back jumping on the furniture Wednesday. He never so much as licked his wound. Had his check on Friday and that was it. A much happier dog resulted, one who wasn't permanently tormented by the presence of a spayed female dog in the house or by rampant testosterone. He was 15 months old.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Get him snipped it will stop. He won't be so agitated either. Max had his done in October and I don't think he noticed! He had the op on Tuesday. Was back jumping on the furniture Wednesday. He never so much as licked his wound. Had his check on Friday and that was it. A much happier dog resulted, one who wasn't permanently tormented by the presence of a spayed female dog in the house or by rampant testosterone. He was 15 months old.


Right. That's it. Barney's for the chop. Thanks guys for for helping make up my mind.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It will be a nice birthday treat for him! X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is the bitch spayed? Sounds like she's quite a boss lady and has come in and claimed your house as hers and now your boy is reclaiming after her!
I would recommend neutering and spaying for both and a really good carpet wash!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Is the bitch spayed? Sounds like she's quite a boss lady and has come in and claimed your house as hers and now your boy is reclaiming after her!
> I would recommend neutering and spaying for both and a really good carpet wash!


Or an insurance claim?? X


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Is the bitch spayed? Sounds like she's quite a boss lady and has come in and claimed your house as hers and now your boy is reclaiming after her!
> I would recommend neutering and spaying for both and a really good carpet wash!


Lily's not been spayed because she's never had a season. And yes, how we laughed about them smoozing together on valentine's day evening. We were laughing about how Barney must think it's his birthday (silly mummy, I'd forgotten it WAS).

Well, he's had his fun and now it's off to the snippers. As the machochistic Tracy said, it will be a nice birthday treat.

As for the carpet, serves me right for choosing a cream one.

:behindsofa:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"Machochistic" I love it! Did you come up with this Chris, it is brilliant.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My finger on the keyboard is running far ahead of my brain which has slowed after two glasses of very fine prosecco. I hope Tracey takes it as a compliment ?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I take anything said about me as a compliment!!
As well as a machochistic, does that make me a narcissist?
I'm off to google these words !  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Machochistic is a new one on me, but it would mean you love being macho, which might explain why you would be nervey enough to suggest neutering as a brirthday present.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep!! Both those adjectives are specifically me according to Wikipedia!! xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Machochistic is a new one on me, but it would mean you love being macho, which might explain why you would be nervey enough to suggest neutering as a brirthday present.


I'd get my OH one as a birthday or christmas treat!!! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you I had a cream carpet when Poppy was young. I used the spray whenever she had an accident. When she was toilet trained had the carpet cleaned. Waste of money as the stains came through again after a couple of weeks. Apparently it is in the underlay so doesn't completely come out. Carpet had to go now nice new laminate floor no more problems even with new puppy
(Boycie) who still has the odd accident


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

:cry2::cry2::cry2:

Oh no. Don't say that Christine. Lily snuck into the living room this morning and did 5 more wees then finished off with another big wee on my laura Ashley rug in the guest room downstairs. I'd been keeping all doors closed but it's hard with other guests in the house.

All visitors now departed. Phil, barney and I are now sprawled out on the sofas, exhausted. I keep telling myself I am imagining that I am smelling pee.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor you. And your guests must be mortified too. So when do you get to visit their house to repay the compliment! ..........I am joking.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'm afraid whenever my brothers retriever bitch comes in to my house she wees straight away on Bonnie's bed. My other brother has a male and female welsh springer and they both wee in my house as well. They have all been fixed and spayed etc but just feel they must mark their territory in my house! I now either only meet them on neutral ground or confine them to the kitchen. I might add that my two never do it when they go to other houses!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am wondering how many cockapoos marked their territory at the restaurant in London this morning? So far so good with Rufus but I would never say never and jinx his record.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds as if it was Lily that was the worst culprit anyway, not sure any dog could resist marking over such cheeky wee's. Dudley has marked a couple of times at our friends house (they have a female who has not been done), and I think the 2nd time was after his op, but we have been there since and he hasn't done it again but entire males are much more likely to mark, I wouldn't necessarily see it as a reason to have him done but if you are likely to visit other friends and relations it maybe a consideration. (my main reason was he was less likely to be attacked by another male when he bounced over to say hello).


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never heard of all this stuff before, is it doggy etiquette .... should I be weeing on the rug when I visit friends?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hang on....*5* times???


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I am wondering how many cockapoos marked their territory at the restaurant in London this morning? So far so good with Rufus but I would never say never and jinx his record.


Gandhi marked his territory on 4 lampposts on the way to gaucho (though by the 4th he was struggling to produce anything) and almost lost balance as he is still learning this manoeuvre. He's just started this in the last week, it was all squats and only weeing when he needed to before this

He saved doing a poo for gaucho though  he had just before this ventured into the ladies toilets twice - I think we missed this as a signal


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is funny. Was there a prize for the first poo to poo?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

There were many prizes but this was not one of them. However, if it had been, Gandhi would not have taken it!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RangerC said:


> :cry2::cry2::cry2:
> 
> Oh no. Don't say that Christine. Lily snuck into the living room this morning and did 5 more wees then finished off with another big wee on my laura Ashley rug in the guest room downstairs. I'd been keeping all doors closed but it's hard with other guests in the house.
> 
> All visitors now departed. Phil, barney and I are now sprawled out on the sofas, exhausted. I keep telling myself I am imagining that I am smelling pee.


The carpet fitter said it is bitches urine that is the worse and not to change to laminate until she was house trained. Dogs ok something to do with the makeup of bitches urine. Note the stains on the grass.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

There was only one other 'poo poo actually and it was in the outside terrace area. We were there for 3 hours with no Poochie bells so can't blame the boy. Plus he ate so many dog biscuits! (had to skip dinner when we got home!)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I can assure you Dexter has made just as many stains on my grass as Bonnie! In the summer it resembles a patch work quilt! He squats in the garden but cocks his leg on walks. 

I didn't know that dog pee stains laminate floors that's good to know. I was thinking of taking up my carpet and replacing it with wood or laminate. Bonnie is house trained but is still prone to small 'happy pees' and 'stress pees'.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I can assure you Dexter has made just as many stains on my grass as Bonnie! In the summer it resembles a patch work quilt! He squats in the garden but cocks his leg on walks.
> 
> I didn't know that dog pee stains laminate floors that's good to know. I was thinking of taking up my carpet and replacing it with wood or laminate. Bonnie is house trained but is still prone to small 'happy pees' and 'stress pees'.


I think laminate is fine, real wood can be stained as the pee sinks in but only if not cleared up immediately. We are in the process of taking up our carpet and we have chosen real wood.
I agree Boys wee does burn the grass as much as girls it's just that most boys **** their leg up something after 5/6 months. Boys that squat will burn your grass too.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> I think laminate is fine, real wood can be stained as the pee sinks in but only if not cleared up immediately. We are in the process of taking up our carpet and we have chosen real wood.
> I agree Boys wee does burn the grass as much as girls it's just that most boys **** their leg up something after 5/6 months. Boys that squat will burn your grass too.


Laminate now been down 6 months and all ok no stains. I got the top of range that can be used in kitchens and bathrooms so it must be sealed somehow. Oh so much easier and no lingering smells. Only downside noisy when dogs are playing with toys and play fighting xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hang on....*5* times???


I know. She seemed to want to really spread it round. Just like the wheaten terrier I was looking after for the weekend the week before. He refused to eat and consequently vomited yellow bile which again he spread in little patches around the living room.

We've only been in this house 3 years so it's not as if the carpet is really old either


----------

